# How to open up fight



## young_thai (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi, 
i would like to know what is the best way to open a street fight.
because my friends are always playing fight, and i would also like to be good when it comes to self defence...

PS: perferly muay thai style...


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2007)

If you mean the best way to _start_ a street fight - don't.  Martial arts are for self-defense, not bullies; if you want to learn how to get into street fights, then you don't want to be a martial artist; you want to be a street brawler - get into a few street fights by insulting someone, get the crap beat out of you, and then you'll know.

If you want to know the best way to respond in a street fight - there are too many possibilities depending on the circumstances.

If you want to know the best style for street fighting... there is no "best" style; the best style is the one you can stick with and learn.


----------



## Last Fearner (Aug 2, 2007)

young_thai said:


> because my friends are always playing fight, and i would also like to be good when it comes to self defence...


 
Seriously..... my advice.... stop playing around and join a genuine school with a qualified instructor.  Don't go on the internet to get an online medical exam for something that is making you sick, and don't go on the internet to learn how to fight.

If your friends want to "play fight" distance yourself from that, and become a real Martial Artist.  Get the answers you seek from a personal source.... no matter how far you have to travel to train.

(also, I agree with everything Kacey said above!)

Good luck
Chief Master D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 2, 2007)

I would have to fully agree with the 2 responses.  Martial arts is for self defense, not for street fighting, or seeing who is tougher.

In aikido, we have a saying: "_he who first resorts to violence, has already lost"._  And no matter if you win or lose, if you start a fight, I believe this is true.


----------



## redfang (Aug 2, 2007)

While the previous posts make good points, there are times when violence is imminent. As they say, action is faster than reaction. If in a situation where you feel violence is unavoidable, do the unexpected, something fast and unanticipated to give yourself time to retreat to a safer distance, get aid, what have you.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 2, 2007)

How to open up a Thai street fight? Try a knock-knock joke, preferably something concerning lady-boys. Then, when they're busy being offended...



*BOOT TO THE HEAD!!!*


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 2, 2007)

Hmmmm....I feel a disturbance in the force with this thread and poster, but, I'll give a quick answer, though reluctantly, anyway. If we're talking about a street fight, and how to start one--DON'T!!! There's always future retribution, and chances are you'll be unprepared, and out armed. (true of the inital fight we're talking about too)

Other than that, if you're determined to do so, I think you already know how to start a fight. It's very easy.


----------



## Drac (Aug 2, 2007)

You've gotten excellent answers..Nuff said...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 2, 2007)

Drac said:


> You've gotten excellent answers..Nuff said...


 

I agree the answers you have recieved is just great.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 2, 2007)

I believe the previous posts say it all and are to the point. You should concentrate on how to avoid fights, not how to find them.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 2, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Hmmmm....I feel a disturbance in the force with this thread and poster...


 
yeah?  I sense a 14 year-old kid...

There is a time and place where preemtive action is appropriate but there's a difference between that and "starting a fight."


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Aug 2, 2007)

young_thai said:


> Hi,
> i would like to know what is the best way to open a street fight.
> because my friends are always playing fight, and i would also like to be good when it comes to self defence...
> 
> PS: perferly muay thai style...


 
The best way to open a street fight is a sucker "punch" with a 2x4 or field goal to the tailbone with steel toes on.  Playfighting is another form of sparring if you call these gentlemen freinds, it's not real.  For self defense, carry a gun and wear a vest.  You don't need martial arts for any of these.  All the power to you.  Trouble's already looking for you, don't go looking for it.  If you are serious about Muay Thai, join a kickboxing gym that teaches it.


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 2, 2007)

young_thai said:


> Hi,
> i would like to know what is the best way to open a street fight.
> because my friends are always playing fight, and i would also like to be good when it comes to self defence...
> 
> PS: perferly muay thai style...


You've actually asked three different questions, *young_thai*. So, I'll answer all three for you.

1) How to open a street fight: Apologize to the guy, even if it's his fault. Something like, _Sorry, did I do something to offend you? Didn't mean to_. I have escaped many violent encounters this way, and had several street-savvy fighters who were would-be opponents say, _Wow, I've never had this happen before_. On the other hand, starting a violent confrontation will probably get you locked up and sued in civil court. And my career is teaching young men who have done this very thing, and know all about how to start a street fight. For those who've been locked up several times and grown tired of it, they would agree the better question is, How can I avoid a street fight? Doesn't mean they're punks. Just the opposite. Means they're becoming men.

2) Play fighting is bad for two reasons: (1) It's nothing like the real thing, so will give you a false sense of what raw, rage-filled violence on the street entails. (2) It can start as fun, then someone takes offense and it turns serious. I've seen many teens who were best friends become deadly enemies this way.

3) Your last question is the one that has the most merit to me. Self defense is as far from 'starting a street fight' or 'play fighting' as you can get. So, by all means, if you like Muay Thai, find a good instructor and commit. Don't quit when it's not fun on some days. And become good at it--give it at least 6-9 months before making any changes. This will resolve your first two questions before you know it.

Best wishes in your quest. :asian:
~kidswarrior


----------



## bydand (Aug 2, 2007)

OK,the steps one needs to take if going to open or start a street fight, even if "play" fighting friends.

1) Make sure all insurances are paid up to date 
     A) Health
     B) Dental
     C) Long and Short term disability

2) Retain a good defense Lawyer.

3) Make sure all personal affairs are in order

4) Take a good look at the blue sky, smell the fresh air, listen to a bird; it could be the last time.

5) Insult the nastiest looking guy you can find, Talking about their Momma is a great starting point.  


See where I'm going with this?  NOTHING is "playing" when it comes to fighting and starting one is about the damn dumbest thing a person can do in their life.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Aug 2, 2007)

Ditto and support the above responses.

Kid, seriously.  Don't start a fight.  Don't spend time with people who want to.

Look at it this way.  You want to be tough, strong, good in a fight.  Nothing wrong with that.  These guys you hang out with, who I think you'll agree, don't know what they're doing, they want to start fights.

The folks who've responded to your post are stone badasses.  Multiple black belts.  Security and police folks.  Soldiers.  Professional martial arts teachers.  These people don't want to be tough.  They are tough.  You look 'tough' up in the dictionary, and it has a picture of Drac.

And all of these legitimate tough guys and gals are saying the same thing: don't start a fight.

Listen to them.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 2, 2007)

young_thai said:


> Hi,
> i would like to know what is the best way to open a street fight.
> because my friends are always playing fight, and i would also like to be good when it comes to self defence...
> 
> PS: perferly muay thai style...


Sweep the lead leg as a move; but, you wanna position yourself to your advantage long before kicks and punches start flying.
Sean


----------



## Drac (Aug 2, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Ditto and support the above responses.
> 
> Kid, seriously. Don't start a fight. Don't spend time with people who want to.
> 
> Look at it this way. You want to be tough, strong, good in a fight. Nothing wrong with that. These guys you hang out with, who I think you'll agree, don't know what they're doing, they want to start fights.


 
You don't need a rep as a trouble maker..What happens when you meet up with somebody who wants to try you and there are NONE of your friends around???



			
				bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> The folks who've responded to your post are stone badasses. Multiple black belts. Security and police folks. Soldiers. Professional martial arts teachers. These people don't want to be tough. They are tough.


 
Yep...



			
				bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> You look 'tough' up in the dictionary, and it has a picture of Drac.


 
You are so full of it..I'm Gandhi.



			
				bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> And all of these legitimate tough guys and gals are saying the same thing: don't start a fight.Listen to them.


 
I hung out with bikers and some members of an Italian "businessmens" club..We NEVER started a fight, we NEVER picked a fight among ourselves..IF someone was STUPID enough to start with US then that was a different story...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 2, 2007)

Drac said:


> You don't need a rep as a trouble maker..What happens when you meet up with somebody who wants to try you and there are NONE of your friends around???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny I just saw to Bikers get into it a little last night... and they were friends.
Sean


----------



## Drac (Aug 2, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Thats funny I just saw two Bikers get into it a little last night... and they were friends.
> Sean


 
Two Bikers versus how many???


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 2, 2007)

Drac said:


> Two Bikers versus how many???


Themselves! Just add alchohol. (I'm a Batender)


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 2, 2007)

Lots of folks have said all the right things about real street fights, and real fights in general.  I'm not going to repeat them, other than to say that the best thing to bring to a street fight is a gun.  The second best is a big friend, or 12.

But I'm going to guess that maybe we have someone a bit young and immature, who hasn't had the benefit of formal training, and is trying to ask a completely different question from what we're reading it as.  So, I'm going to answer the two questions I see as maybe being his real goal.  First one: what he really meant was "what's a good opening move in a sparring situation?"  Lots of threads on that; to me, there are 3 ways to start while sparring.  You can be defensive, and react to their first move (way #1).  If you have to be offensive, you can use speed; quick jabs with feet or hands.  That's number 2.  Or you can be deceptive; throw a jab to sucker them for a kick or a different punch, for example.  That's 3.

The other question I can see the OP as trying to ask is "what should I do if someone is about to fight me?"  Lots of different threads on that, too.  I'm not going to reiterate them, either.  Sometimes, you do want to act before they act upon you.  If so -- act quickly, decisively, and with intent.  Or, you can wait, and respond to what they do.  If so -- you REACT quickly, decisively, and with clear intent.


----------



## Drac (Aug 2, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Themselves! Just add alchohol. (I'm a Batender)


 
Were they serious..


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 2, 2007)

Drac said:


> Were they serious..


Big Biker picking on a smaller Biker. He took the punch and decided not to get hit anymore so he backed down.
sean


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2007)

young_thai said:


> Hi,
> i would like to know what is the best way to open a street fight.
> because my friends are always playing fight, and i would also like to be good when it comes to self defence...
> 
> PS: perferly muay thai style...


Interesting.

When you say "Open a street fight" do you mean start one up, or gain some distance and perspective?


----------



## bydand (Aug 2, 2007)

Drac said:


> You don't need a rep as a trouble maker..What happens when you meet up with somebody who wants to try you and there are NONE of your friends around???



Or a person who remembers you as somebody who tried to start something with with them when you had a bunch of friends around and now sees you alone.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 2, 2007)

I've always been more concerned with how to avoid a street fight or how to end one than how to open one :idunno:


----------



## Last Fearner (Aug 3, 2007)

Young thai,

I hope you are taking time to read the responses to your questions, and I really would like to see you reply again as these replies are intended to help you. It would seem that you came here to ask the experts about a topic you are interested in. Well now, you've got the attention of several experts, so keep active in the discussion. It is possible that some of us have misunderstood, or misread what you intended to say, but only you can clarify that.



young_thai said:


> i would like to know what is the best way to open a street fight.


We might not be clear on what you mean by "open a street fight." Could you please explain this better.

Kacey was the first to respond to your post, and I think she covered the options well. She said, "If you mean the best way to _start_ a street fight - don't."

She then said, "If you want to know the best way to respond in a street fight - there are too many possibilities..."

So it seems you could have meant "how do I start a street fight," to which most are advising not to, or you could be asking what to do if someone else starts the fight, and we are telling you that you won't find a sufficient enough answer here. That kind of question really needs to be directed to a personal instructor.



young_thai said:


> i would also like to be good when it comes to self defence


This seems to be your motivation, which is a good one, so the advice is to join a good school. Suggestions on how to do that can be found here at MT.



Touch Of Death said:


> Sweep the lead leg as a move; but, you wanna position yourself to your advantage long before kicks and punches start flying.


When I was in the Army in the 1980s (the Reagan era), they had pretty much discontinued the Hand-to-Hand combat training for new recruits (at least at Fort Sill, OK). The reasoning was that the soldiers were learning just enough to go into town on pass and get their butts kicked. A little knowledge is a dangerous thing. You could get some answers here as to what to "*try*" in a real street fight, but you wouldn't know enough how to apply it, nor what to do when it doesn't work right.  If you get a false sense of security because of some internet advice on how to "open a street fight" you will probably wind up badly hurt or dead.

I tried not to assume anything in my initial response, but I suggested that you don't "play" around with this, and you shouldn't seek internet instructions on "how to fight," especially if you are not already training from a real live instructor. 

I hope you reply soon, so we can know if any of this advice is helpful. Don't feel like we are attacking you here, we just want to be clear on the seriousness of what we do, and the dangers of a person going off "half-cocked" with bits of information.



bushidomartialarts said:


> You look 'tough' up in the dictionary, and it has a picture of Drac.


Hey! The only reason there would be a picture of Drac is because he has long, bloody fangs, and looks scarier than the rest of us! -vampfeed-


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 3, 2007)

It may be possible Open up in a street fight means to cause the opponent to "open up" when he is blocking or defense. I agree with everything said so far. I think also it should be clear YoungThai sparing with your friends in the street and STREET FIGHTING are very different.I have seen many times and guilty of it when I was a kid of throwing on boxing gloves and sparing in the street, but I could never insist that was a street fight.
I think the point has been clear and made.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 3, 2007)

Last Fearner said:


> Young thai,
> 
> I hope you are taking time to read the responses to your questions, and I really would like to see you reply again as these replies are intended to help you. It would seem that you came here to ask the experts about a topic you are interested in. Well now, you've got the attention of several experts, so keep active in the discussion. It is possible that some of us have misunderstood, or misread what you intended to say, but only you can clarify that.
> 
> ...


He asked.
Sean


----------



## TjThunder (Aug 3, 2007)

Is there a possibilty this post could of been the work of a troll??? just askin'


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 3, 2007)

TjThunder said:


> Is there a possibilty this post could of been the work of a troll??? just askin'


 
Possible, but difficult to determine without clarification from the OP'er.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 3, 2007)

TjThunder said:


> Is there a possibilty this post could of been the work of a troll??? just askin'


Yes, but the question is a good one. What is your base move? Telling us he is a novice has sparked all the controversy. Perhaps he was being honest and wanted to know our base move(s). 
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Aug 3, 2007)

Hmmm....base move?

Start with an "Oh, S_____" block (hands come up, palms inward, between you and the attack).  Wrap up an arm and grab the face.  Puts me in control and lets me decide whether or not I'm going to hurt him.


----------



## bydand (Aug 3, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Hmmm....base move?
> 
> Start with an "Oh, S_____" block (hands come up, palms inward, between you and the attack).  Wrap up an arm and grab the face.  Puts me in control and lets me decide whether or not I'm going to hurt him.



Real close to mine, I like to take a knee as well so he doesn't have his feet under him still.  That is if he is just offering one up for the picking, I won't go searching for it if it isn't right there.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Aug 4, 2007)

Opening move?  Straight lead with right leg forward...


----------



## Axe_KO (Aug 26, 2007)

look ive been in a hundreds of street fights for gods sack i go to one of australias worst and violent schools punchbowl boys high school and let me tell you this if your gonna start a fight make sure you prepard to kill or be kill for some people go mental take out a knife or gun and then stab u or or shot you.This is all i have to say starting a fight is easy but the after math is hard for example i got in to a fight and ill admit it i started it i puched him down the stairs during school time and then he got angry came grabbed me then i hit him he got dizy walked away but after that day i couldnt look at him again for i know i started it and i just mad a enemy for no reason so finally dont go out starting a fight but go out to defend ur self when a fight occuress.


to fight you be strong to win you gotta be smart


----------



## 009abz (Aug 26, 2007)

well said axe_ko but you should off never puched da kid{alex} even though u regret it u still havent said sry to him and im ur cuzent


----------



## 009abz (Aug 26, 2007)

well said axe_ko but you should off never puched da kid{samir} even though u regret it u still have  said ssorry to him .......


----------



## onibaku (Aug 26, 2007)

you learned muay thai? you can start a fight by hitting anybody you can see. hit him with a knee or a flying side kick by surprise. he will surely fight back. i've done this many times


----------



## bydand (Aug 29, 2007)

Damn it all!  I meant to ding onibaku for this stupid-beyond-belief post, but forgot to change it from "approve" to "disapprove".  I ended up giving this idiotic post good rep.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 29, 2007)

bydand said:


> Damn it all! I meant to ding onibaku for this stupid-beyond-belief post, but forgot to change it from "approve" to "disapprove". I ended up giving this idiotic post good rep.


No problem!  Took care of it for ya.


----------

